# The New Jersey Angler



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Don't know how many Jersey anglers we have on the board, but the March issue of The New Jersey Angler has two great (by my standards) articles. The first is Shark River Winter Flounder, which gives the complete when, where, and how to for catching flatties (hey Jamey, you out there?) The second is Stripers on the Big D, which goes into detail about Spring striper fishing from the banks of the Delaware River. Again, lots of when, where, and how to for schoolies to spawning cows. Also check out Hudson River Stripers, which show's a 51.4 pounder caught from the Grundy Pier in Jersey City on a bunker chunk. Although the Hudson article is mostly about fishing from a boat, (Hey Jamey, you listening?) it gives a lot of good info on tides, baits, rigs, etc... And all this information can probably translate over to smaller NJ rivers like the Maurice, Egg Harbor, Cohansey, Mullica... 

Before the question even comes up, yes, I do occassionally write for The Angler, but this is not a sales pitch. This issue has great info (and no article by me!)

Hey, lets get this Jersey board hopping. Its going up to 50 degrees on Friday -- lets see who posts the first fishing report (and pictures) for Spring, 2003!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Might have to check it out.

As far as reports go we will see. Inland striper season just openned, but have yet to hear of any fish being caught.

Winter flounder season is open too, but still slow. I'll be out in about two weeks though. On shark river


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

The Graveling Point is pretty well known for producing the first stripers of the year. If I remember correctly, this is not too far from where the Pt Pleasant Canal empties into Barnegat Bay. The flats around the Commodore Barry Bridge are where the first big stripers are usually taken from the Delaware. There's also a resident school of stripers from 12 to 24 inches. With all the ice and snow up north, the Delaware is likely to be running pretty high for most of March...

Have you ever tried Blue Marsh Lake for the hybrid stripers? A bunch of them busted out after a big flood about ten years back and made their way into the Schuylkill River. I lost two, but my son caught a few up to 6.5 lbs. They actually fight harder than the regular stripers.

Let me know if you want some company on that flattie trip. Always glad to help out with fuel, bait, etc...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Hudson River stripers? Don't get me excited now Jake!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Sandcrab!

Seems like the Hudson is trying to give the Chesapeake Bay a run for the money as number one striper fishery. I read in an article two years back about "blackout" days -- days when the fishfinder goes black because the fish are so thick!


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

HEY JAKE I LIVE IN READING AND THEM HYBRIDS DO PULL THE DRAG I CAUGHT A FEW DOWN AT BLACK ROCK DAM LST YEAR KEEP ME POSTED ON THE FLATTIES THERE ALWAYS A GOOD WAY TO GET STARTED ZOOM


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

MJ,

You're probably right about the numbers of stripers staying around and not leaving the Hudson for warmer weather in the late Fall.

The Hudson is 1000 times cleaner today than it was 20 years ago. They are finding that a high percentage of Hudson River stripers never leave the Hudson and stay for the duration. 

Last year my brother told me that 20 pounders were so common as were the large blues. Things can only get better!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Sandcrab!

The Hudson is indeed on its way to becoming a striper legend. If you ever want to head back and check out your old stomping grounds, let me know. You can arrange a layover in Philly (I have a couple of couches, as long as you're not afraid of dogs), and I'll give you the quick tour and we'll catch a few fish along the way.


----------

